# Durchlauf UVC vs. Tauch UVC



## mcreal (1. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,

ich benötge für meine neue Filteranlage (Tonnenfilter / Eigenbau) eine UVC.
Nun bin ich am überlegen,was es für eine sein soll.

Eine normale Durchlauf UVC würde ich wohl vor dem Spaltsieb hängen.
Wo ist der beste Platz für eine Tauch UVC?
Hatte dabei dieses Angebot im Auge.http://www.hanako-koi.de/Aquaforte-Tauch-UVC-40-Watt-T5-3-Teilig-Koi-Gartenteiche.html

Wenn ich diese in den Siebfilter einfach rein lege,würde das ja aber auch bedeuten,das ich nach Empfehlung jedesmal diese ausschalten müßte,bevor ich das Spaltsieb öffne.Da man aber wohl am häufigsten in das Spaltsiebgehäuse rein schaut,wäre dies wohl etwas umständlich.

Wie habt ihr das gelöst?

mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## Nori (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Durchlauf UVC vs. Tauch UVC*

Ich hab einen Edelstahl-Durchlauf-UVC (55 Watt) mit 2" Schlauch (UVC hat Anschlussmöglichkeit bis 63 mm) - für mich waren auch die Folgekosten wichtig, deshalb hab ich ein Gerät mit TL Röhre verbaut.
Die gibt's mit 30 und 55 Watt - Ersatzröhre kostet ca. 12,- € (No-Name) bis ca. 20,- € (Philips).
Ich hab den UVC direkt vor dem CS verbaut.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Durchlauf UVC vs. Tauch UVC*

Hi Mike,
der beste Platz für eine UVC ist klares Wasser nach dem Filter.
Ansonsten werden auch gröbere Partikel bestrahlt, die im Filter hängenbleiben.

Bei deiner Teichgröße ist die Tauch UVC auch schon etwas überdimensioniert.
Ich habe eine 30 Watt und betreibe die in den 4-6 Wochen im Frühjahr im Bypass mit einer extra Pumpe.
Danach wird sie wieder eingelagert.


----------



## mcreal (3. Apr. 2013)

Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Mike,
> der beste Platz für eine UVC ist klares Wasser nach dem Filter.
> Ansonsten werden auch gröbere Partikel bestrahlt, die im Filter hängenbleiben.
> .



danke ihr beiden.
@Nori:deine UVC dürfte da wohl nicht so günstig gewesen sein oder?
Hast Du deine UVC  in waagerechter oder senkrechter Position vor das Spaltsieb montiert?

@Jörg: Das heißt Du würdest die UVC nicht vor dem Spaltsieb hängen?Dachte bisher,das dies der beste Platz wäre,da ja dann die verklumpten Schwebealgen 
vom Spaltsieb aus dem weiteren Filterweg zurück gehalten werden.


mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## Joerg (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Durchlauf UVC vs. Tauch UVC*

Mike,
bei deiner Konstellation macht es wenig Unterschied. Da du ja pumpst, kannst du die auch im Zulauf einbauen. Aber bitte nicht das ganze Jahr mitlaufen lassen. 

Das mit den verklumpten Schwebealgen im Spaltsieb ist ein Märchen. 
Durch ausreichend UVC Strahlung wird die äußere Zellmembran geschädigt und die Algen verklumpen dann später im Teich. Sind die Klumpen groß genug, könnten die irgendwann im Spaltsieb hängen bleiben.


----------



## lollo (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Durchlauf UVC vs. Tauch UVC*

Hallo Mike,

du solltest berücksichtigen das die UVC nicht nur Schwebealgen vernichtet, sondern auch das Material deines Filters/Tonne angreift. 

Ein Schutz aus VA würde dieses verhindern.


----------



## Nori (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Durchlauf UVC vs. Tauch UVC*

Hallo Mike,
ich hab den UVC senkrecht zum CS-Einlauf hin montiert.
Ich halte den Platz zumindest in meinem Fall für optimal - natürlich ist das aber nicht so, dass sich die bestrahlten Algen sofort verklumpen und sich gleich im CS sammeln - die drehen noch die ein oder andere Runde bis sie aufgehalten werden.
Bei deiner Filtergröße ist ein Tauch-UVC sicher nicht notwendig.
Zum Preis: Es gibt solche UVC's hin und wieder günstig in Ebay - ich hab für meinen als Neugerät mit Garantie keine 80 € gezahlt - der LP lag um die 200 €.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (3. Apr. 2013)

Hallo Nori,

dann werde ich mal die Augen offen halten und versuchen,was günstiges zu bekommen.
Kann man eigentlich mit der Einbau Variante(also horizontal oder vertikal) einer Durchlauf UVC , die "Verweildauer" des zu bestrahlenden  Wasser`s beeinflussen oder ist dies "wurscht"?

mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## Joerg (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Durchlauf UVC vs. Tauch UVC*

Hallo Mike,
den Algen ist es egal von welcher Seite sie bestrahlt werden.

Bei der UVC Leistung könntest du auch Keime reduzieren. Da spielt es schon eine größere Rolle wie viel und lange sie bestrahlt werden und in welchen Zeitintervall die an der Vermehrung gestört werden.


----------



## mcreal (4. Apr. 2013)

Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> den Algen ist es egal von welcher Seite sie bestrahlt werden.
> 
> Bei der UVC Leistung könntest du auch Keime reduzieren. Da spielt es schon eine größere Rolle wie viel und lange sie bestrahlt werden und in welchen Zeitintervall die an der Vermehrung gestört werden.



Hallo Jörg,

das meinte ich ja,ob man mit dem waagerechten Einbau der UVC ,die Verweildauer (Bestrahlungsdauer) des Wasser`s gegenüber der senkrechten Installation sinnvoll beeinflussen kann.Oder ob dies letztendlich keinen "messbaren" Einfluss auf die Verweildauer hat. 

mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## Nori (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Durchlauf UVC vs. Tauch UVC*

Ich denke das nimmt sich nichts - zumindest nicht wenn man die Beeinflussung "vor dem Komma" anschaut.
Ich hab mich mal etwas umgesehen - diese Edelstahl-UVC bekommt man schon noch - die sind günstiger den je (ca. 100,- bis 120,- €) - allerdings findet man nahezu keine mehr mit TL-Strahlern (=T8-Röhren) - die haben jetzt alle T5 Röhren (die sind von der Bestrahlungsintensität auch besser, allerdings waren die immer recht teuer).
Die Ersatzröhren sind aber mittlerweile nicht mehr so teuer, so dass auch ein Gerät mit T5-Röhre angesagt wäre.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (4. Apr. 2013)

Hallo Nori,

habe mir nun eine "fast neue "   günstige Edelstahl T5 Lampe(40 W) gekauft.


mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## Nori (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Durchlauf UVC vs. Tauch UVC*

Hört sich gut an - kannst ja bei Gelegenheit mal Details durchgeben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## fangmann88 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Durchlauf UVC vs. Tauch UVC*

Hallo,

habe mir heute ein Tauch-UVC in Betrieb genommen.
Es wird wie wild davor gewarnt, nich in das licht zu schauen.
Jetzt liegt die UVC in der Pumpenkammer, grell ist das Licht aber nicht.
Ist die Lampe defekt!


----------

